# STX - Strike Energy



## markor (28 September 2004)

Anyone watching Strike Oil? Floated this year in August:
Here's a review: http://www.strikeoil.com.au/news/2004/09sep04/analysis040908.pdf

Markor


----------



## tarnor (1 December 2004)

*Re: STX observers*

are you still  watching stx markor?

Should be some results out very soon, has recovered from a big dive today after some stop losses were hit.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 November 2005)

*Re: STX observers*



WARNING: ..... astrostuff ahead ..... 

Hi folks,

STX ..... halfway through current well
and share price is set in cement ..... 

Key dates ahead:

21112005 ..... minor

24-28112005 ..... significant and negative
pullback to test lows???

29112005 ..... significant and positive

19122005 ..... significant and positive news ???

28122005 ..... minor

09012006 ..... minor

19-26012006 ..... significant and positive ???

27012006 ..... 2 cycles - significant and negative.

08-20022006 ..... significant flat(down?) period,
with news expected on 13022006 ...???

24-27022006 ..... minor

02-03032006 ..... sharp positive move???, then flat for
a few days .... 4 cycles intersect here.

13032006 ..... significant and negative ... finances???

27032006 ..... significant and positive

12042006 ..... minor

21042006 ..... significant and positive news

25-26042006 ..... minor

27042006 ..... significant and negative ???

happy days

   yogi


----------



## tarnor (19 December 2005)

*Re: STX observers*

Yogi can't you just plot those dates to aline with drill results.... still a doubter :/

STX just released some great results.. with more to come very soon.  should be a lot higher imo, hoping for  a bullish candle on close that will trigger the breakout sniffers


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 December 2005)

*Re: STX observers*



Hi folks,

STX ..... as per post above on 21112005, positive development news comes in, right on time ..... 

" 19122005 ..... significant and positive news ???"

happy days

  yogi


----------



## tarnor (24 December 2005)

*Re: STX observers*

hmm not sure about yogi's stuff.. but i'm in at 16.. more news to come should keep the interest in this one specially if we get gas shows in webernick.

 always an element of risk, but the first succesful well (still to get flow rates) hasn't been completely factored in, market is finally moving with a very nice looking break out on close yesterday..  feels extremely bullish to me..

lovely charts


----------



## mime (24 December 2005)

*Re: STX observers*

I've been picking this stock for the asf comp. Now it's finally moving after I didnt enter this month :|


----------



## brerwallabi (24 December 2005)

*Re: STX observers*

STX is 20% owned by PEM which also has been making good grounds lately. I hold both so if STX does good so does PEM. Lets hope so, STX is very high risk in my book but it is looking good, this could be a real flyer next year. Its certainly worth spending some time researching STX and certainly for traders there is a few bob to be made too.


----------



## doctorj (31 December 2005)

*Re: STX observers*

In between 12.5 and 13.0 on the gap up and out today at about 18.5 as I didn't feel comfortable holding over the weekend.  One of my most profitable trades this year on a $ per day basis.

Now I'm out, watch for it to power to record highs next week!


----------



## tarnor (31 December 2005)

*Re: STX observers*

Thats a good trade and a safe time to exit i would think..
I suspect everyone is waiting for gas shows from webernick STX will likely lose a few cents if thier is none.. gas shows in webernick will move it nicely though but market was slow to react to the first one.. so probably easy to be out and just jump back in if news is good

short term guesstimates
25/26c on gas shows at webernick
30/35c if weber is reported as a commercial find,,
40/50c on solid flow rates from both wellls.. 

If all that happens 75c/1$ by april.. 
__________
IF weber is a duster back down to 16c good flow rates on the first discovery should have it over 20c at the end of jan though.

immediate production planned by march

I hope i'm being pretty conservative as opposed to wishful thinking, we will see


----------



## etrader1 (10 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

Hi,

STX closed today at 0.225. There were 3 price sensitive company announcement made today. First one advised of gas shows at Webernick No 1 well in Texas. The second announcement was about acquiring new prospects in Colorado. And the last announcement for today was for a TRADING HALT. 

A positive announcement later followed by a request for trading halt, must be something big (fingers crossed).

What are your thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## tarnor (10 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

I think we might see a capital raising..
Company mentioned in an early ann that they were exploring financing options for the commercialisation shefic(spelling?) well..

Noone could get anything out of the company on the phone? One claimed they were told ann would be out tommorow..

Would think it would be to early for flow rates on the first well.. possibly webernick is commercial but they didn't want to risk leaks untill they had got enough information to present to the market..?  but i doubt it since they were still drilling through targets..  capital raising most likely.. depending on the price i don't think it will be that bad given that it will take away the funding uncertainty that might have been keeping some out of the stock..

I thought it would have run a bit more on gas shows at weber but there were a few sellers who might have known a placement was coming..

Not sure about the timing think if it is a placement could have been better..


----------



## doctorj (10 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

Oilers don't go broke, they just issue more shares.

What better time to do it than when you're FPO's have just doubled?  Surely the long term shareholders would be upset if they didn't take this opportunity to get some more funding to finance more drilling!


----------



## tarnor (11 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

talk of 18c placement..

would have preferred it a little higher
migth flush out a few sellers but should be alright 
might put some confidence into it since the financing may of been keeping some out..


----------



## tarnor (12 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

Would be feeling like a bit of a goose if you were in the panic sell on open.. apparently the placement dissapeared very quick with enough wanting in to do another one :/

director buys at 22c today 33 000$ worth..

next week it should all happen with some flow rates and we should also know some more about webernick?


----------



## etrader1 (12 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> Would be feeling like a bit of a goose if you were in the panic sell on open.. apparently the placement dissapeared very quick with enough wanting in to do another one :/
> 
> director buys at 22c today 33 000$ worth..
> 
> next week it should all happen with some flow rates and we should also know some more about webernick?




tarnor,

Still holding on. The placement was gone in a flash. It's a good sign when a director is buying more shares in the company. Hope the lost circulation encountered on the well and mentioned in today's announcement is not significant to affect its prospect.

cheers!


----------



## tarnor (13 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

Hi! i'm not so sure about the lost circulation but did find a few articles that said it was common in the gulf wells..

Still looks and feels very bullish, if it makes it thru the 25/26 mark i expect it to quickly be trading in the high 20's  of course we will need good news next week, so thier still an element of risk but feels like very good odds..

was also curious as whether the director buying migth put it up on the inside traders radar since director buys are key part of thier reccomendations...

best of luck cheers!


----------



## brerwallabi (13 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

A few profit takers late this afternoon but still finished up at $0.24cents still holding, share your sentiments of high 20's, what a way to start the year.


----------



## Ann (13 January 2006)

*Re: STX observers*

How about a chart .....


----------



## saichuen (1 February 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

an interim report released this afternoon on the update of the production testing on the sheffcik 1 well has driven the sp up as high as $0.28 and an another update is expected to be on the way pretty soon as well. 

so, it will be an exciting week ahead for STX indeed. 

any comment here?


----------



## tarnor (1 February 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

I still like it... 2 more wells in the short term... weber looks promising plenty of potential upside .. heaps of drills this year..     placement has held it back  for a bit..


----------



## saichuen (23 February 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

STX has just released another update and it is a positive one indeed. with an increase flow rate at the shefcik 1 well and a confirmed commerciality in the webernick 1 well (along with more drillings at shefcik 3 and webernick 2 wells to come), it is definitely looking all good and ready for some sp action.   

happy trading!


----------



## tarnor (23 February 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Lovely!.. very exciting..  hoping it will push thru 35/36 tommorow and become new support..  I don't think we will see the 20's again


----------



## tarnor (24 February 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*



> NON-RENOUNCEABLE ENTITLEMENT ISSUE Strike Oil Limited is pleased to announce a one for five non-renounceable entitlement issue at 28 cents to raise up to $10,391,697. The Board has elected to expand its activities in the Gulf Coast, Texas USA in light of recent successes. The funds from this entitlement will be applied to expand the development of the Mesquite Gas Production Project in the Gulf Coast, Texas and ongoing exploration in the area. We attach an Appendix 3B and further detail of the issues, a disclosure document and timetable will be released within seven days. Yours faithfully SIMON ASHTON Managing Director Strike Oil Limited Further information: Strike Oil Limited T: 08 9225 4446 E: strike@strikeoil.com.au




Wonder what the registry date is i sold some at 37.5 today.


----------



## nizar (24 February 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> Wonder what the registry date is i sold some at 37.5 today.




hmm i dunno but its normally before announcement is released...

also, what does 1 for 5 non-renounceable offer actually mean?


----------



## tarnor (24 February 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

I thought it was basically that for every 5 stx shares you have your offered one share at 28c...

Hard to know what its going to do monday, people will be reluctant to sell untill their sure they qualify, others might buy in hoping to sneak over the line.. what ever date they say you need to of been holding three days before it, is that right?, that migth catch some out.. guesses. I think it might drag this back to 32ish in the short term for atop up before pushing on?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 April 2006)

*Re: STX observers*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> WARNING: ..... astrostuff ahead .....
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...







Hi folks,

STX ... as per post above, on 21 November 2005,
negative cycles come in, right on time ..... 

"27042006 ..... significant and negative ???"


Looking further ahead, time cycles may reveal:

     08052006 ..... significant and negative news???

     09052006 ..... positive - finances???

  19-31052006 ... trading may be flat-to-down, due
                         to underlying negative sentiment???

     23052006 ..... minor and positive news???

  26-29052006 ... positive news may be muted, by underlying 
                  negative sentiment, see above.

  02-05062006 ... significant and negative (finances???)

     07062006 ..... minor news???

  14-15062006 ..... significant and aggressive rally ???

  28-29062006 ..... 2 minor and positive cycles - finances ?

happy trading 

  yogi


----------



## michael_selway (30 April 2006)

*Re: STX observers*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> STX ... as per post above, on 21 November 2005,
> negative cycles come in, right on time .....
> ...




Yeah PEM reduced their holding in STX not toolong ago

thx

MS


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2006)

*STX*

STX looks to be awakening from a longish hibernation.

Cant see why?


----------



## GreatPig (30 October 2006)

*Re: STX*

Looks to be forming a saucer pattern.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Space Cadet (30 October 2006)

*Re: STX*

The 5 and 20 day MA cross over, the stochastic and macd indicators all gave buy signals between 17-19 October.


----------



## michael_selway (30 October 2006)

*Re: STX*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> STX looks to be awakening from a longish hibernation.
> 
> Cant see why?




do PEM still hold alot of these?

thx

MS


----------



## GreatPig (14 November 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Two possible interpretations of this pattern now, depending on where the curve is drawn (yes I know, there are probably hundreds of interpretations , but I mean for the pattern as I'm looking at it).

Either it's still holding the sides of the saucer, or it's forming the handle of a cup.

Anyway, bought some today at 28.5 cents. Stop on close below 26 cents.

GP


----------



## tarnor (14 November 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Its warming up because it has a large drilling schedule which will run through to some very high risk offshore wells in the middle of next year..  was a steal at low 20c if your into fundamentals and all that stuff.. 

spp will put the breaks on it i think.. possibly not the best move but rewards long term holders at least.. think tommorow (wednesday) is the last day for buying in if you want 20c entitlement????? so should have a drop after that

a good company have very fond memories of trading this at the start of the year


----------



## afroboy (14 November 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

I agree... I've been holding this one for over a year.... it's been a slow and disappointing past 6 months and things are just starting to happen again, but I'm disappointed with the spp... management previously announced that they could not foresee any more capital raising being required.  Might have to wait a bit longer for that ride up to the 50c mark...


----------



## tarnor (14 November 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

sorry typo 25c entitlement not 20c

yeah the capital raising was a bit of a surprise, i guess if they do have some more success in the gulf they will be able to bring it into production without having to do a quick capital raising.. Possibly might let it run harder if it does find some good stuff as traders will be confident no raisings required...


----------



## GreatPig (23 November 2006)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Down over 13% today on a disappointing announcement 

There always has to be one...

GP


----------



## sandybeachs (25 November 2006)

*STRIKE OIL LIMITED [STX]*

hi guys

FLINT PROPSECT...200bcf, Strikes interest 25%

worth watching for possible spudding in December.

on trend with prolific Wilcox Trend..(same as Strikes success with Mesquite Prospect)..

Strikes interest 50bcf X US$2.50 = US$125mm

US$125mm = AUS$160mm (Strikes current market cap approx $55mm)

AUD$160 divvy by 223mm shares = approx 71cents per share..(40% risked valued adjustment .28cents per share)

the above is using in-ground value US$2.50 per thousand cubic feet..

USING US$5.00 per thousand cubic feet

Strikes interest 50bcf X US$5.00 = US$250mm

US$250mm = AUS$321mm (Strikes current market cap approx $55mm)

AUD$321 divvy by 223mm shares = approx $1.43cents per share..(40% risked valued adjustment .57cents per share).

as usual DYOR

regards


----------



## itchy (21 March 2007)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

hey guys how has everybody missed this ann????!!!!!!!!
significant gas shows and still plenty to drill!!!!
up 7.5c!!!!!!!!
those who were patient will be rewarded 
dyor


----------



## itchy (3 April 2007)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

placed in a trading halt at 530pm!! somrthing brewing??!


----------



## MS+Tradesim (12 December 2007)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Anyone else still following this? I like it as a long-termer. Rayburn discovery field in Texas, USA likely to add extra value as they bring wells online.  STX have working interest of 22%. In today's ann MD claims about Duncan 1 (in Rayburn field):

_"We are very encouraged by the gas and condensate oil flow rates recorded to date which are in line with expectations and comparable to well performances in similar reservoirs in on-trend adjacent fields. This reflects the favourable quality of the reservoir. A rate will be reported once it is determined that the rate is representative of the well’s ongoing performance”_

Those other wells he's referring to seem to be flowing gas at >10mcfd. The Rayburn field when fully developed over next 12mths is worth anywhere from 26cps to 130cps (See presentation in attached link).

They're also evaluating a project to supply gas to DoD in WA for up to 20yrs. Also, the Futurgas project in SA will stem from a spinoff co. and IPO early next year with _in specie_ distribution to STX shareholders.

http://www.strikeoil.com.au/documents/2007_11_19_Chairmans Address & AGM Presentation.pdf


----------



## wipz (12 December 2007)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

I dont know much about this one, however here is something interesting.

My brother works North West Australia for Chevron on Thevenard Island.  He returned back to Perth from his 2 week shift to inform me that alot of the guys on the island are buying this stock.  Now I have no idea why as he didn't know either.  He has just headed back up there again so I have sent him on a mission to find out why they are buying.  

Does anyone know about their interests in/around this area?

Cheers


----------



## MS+Tradesim (12 December 2007)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Wipz, check out the presentation I linked to. They run through their various projects. A few in WA but can't remember if any in the area you mentioned.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (3 January 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

STX powering along nicely, all things considered. Today probably a failed upthrust, but more good results over next few months should keep it going.

Interesting, in a sea of red, I only hold 3 stocks at moment and all up.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (4 January 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Another good announcement. 3rd well cased for production testing. 4th well spudded. First well stable flowing at good commercial rates.

"Gas and oil-condensate continue to be produced to sales at substantial commercial rates. The well has tested at rates similar to adjacent fields where individual wells commonly flow in the range of 5 to 15 million cubic feet of gas per day."

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=STX


----------



## afroboy (6 January 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

MS+T, hold onto this one!  Things are only beginning for STX.  It's been a long wait but this is definitely one to hold for 2008.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (21 January 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

More good news (maybe) along with complications: 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=STX



> The Hlavlinka Duncan 1 well has reached a depth of 7,800 feet and has encountered a substantial gas show in the well. A downhole mechanical problem associated with the drilling equipment coupled with this gas occurrence has resulted in the need to activate the BOP’s (blow out prevention equipment). The well is currently shut in and under control at the surface however part of the drilling assembly remains in the hole. Well control experts are now on location to help determine the future plan of operations.
> 
> The gas shows are interpreted to be associated with a sandstone interval in the Cook Mountain Formation which is a substantial productive horizon in the area. The significance of these gas shows cannot be determined until the section can be wireline logged and ultimately tested if warranted.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (30 January 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Good flow rate on the first tested well in their gas discovery field. Another two yet to be tested and 4th well to be redrilled.



> Duncan 1 well, stabilised flow rates of 10.1 million cubic feet of gas per day and 260 barrels of light gravity condensate from the gas.




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=STX


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (8 May 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Strike seems to be getting a fair bit of coverage in the media of late. Another speccy buy recommendation in the West Australian today...Hartley's  value the stock at 61c (double what stx is currently trading) with the significance of the Rayburn project yet to be understood by the general market. Also add that recent debt funding of $12.4m will be able to fund further drilling without the need to raise equity...thoughts?


----------



## canal39 (8 May 2008)

*Strike Oil*

Can anyone give me more information about the latest valuations on Strike Oil.  I know Hartley's have priced the stock at double it's current price but I have been told an analyst called Peter Strachan (spelling?) reckons if it doesn't get to $1.30, it will be an automatic takeover target.  Is this bloke credible and what is his background please?


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (9 May 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Just goggled the bloke, and found this! sounds like he is a gun. Lets hope he is right about his predictions for STX !
*
About Peter Strachan*

Peter is a nationally recognised and respected analyst who has held senior positions in a number of prestigious stockbroking firms, ranging from Head of Research for Morgans in Melbourne, Manager Australian Sales at Credit Lyonnaise Securities – London , Corporate Director with Hartley Poynton and Senior Research Analyst for E.L. & C. Baillieu.

Peter holds a science degree majoring in metallurgy from University of Melbourne and is a Senior Fellow of Finsia. He has lived, worked and travelled outside of Australia for a total of 11 years, including nearly four years in London where he worked on the Asian desk of UK-based stockbroking firms.

During the late 1980’s Peter was active with the Securities Institute of Australia as a lecturer and lead lecturer for the Mining Investment unit of the SIA Diploma and is presently lead lecturer in the Industrial Analysis unit of the Finsia Graduate Diploma, based in Perth .

He has been a regular contributor to Western Australian newspaper and contributes a regular column for the Sunday Times and often quoted as an independent analyst in the West Australian Newspaper’s business section.

Peter applies his broad knowledge and experience of financial markets to enrich StockAnalysis and provide subscribers with accurate, timely and insightful analysis of stocks and market situations.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (26 May 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Big jump for STX this morning, currently up 13% .....no announcements as yet. Anyone dare to have a guess at why the SP has headed north in such a hurry this morning? 
Cheers


----------



## speculator101 (26 May 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Oil and Gas conference in Sydney today?
Market Re-Rating?
Or just the realisation that STX is making $4 million + a month, and got lots of exploration to go?

IMHO... And happy to be one.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (12 June 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Good to see the management of Strike being pro active about their future prospects and annoucing a company update. The market is certaintly taking some interest in the announcement with the SP jumping up 7% on a day when most mining stocks are in the red. 
Loved the last slide which illustrated the future upside potential......


----------



## doubledark (10 December 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*



speculator101 said:


> Oil and Gas conference in Sydney today?
> Market Re-Rating?
> Or just the realisation that STX is making $4 million + a month, and got lots of exploration to go?
> 
> IMHO... And happy to be one.




with the cost of oil now so low, does anyone know what the break even price of oil is for Strike?


thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (26 December 2008)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*



Hi folks,

STX ... looking for some negative sentiment over the next
couple of months, as several negative time cycles come into
play, especially around:

      2601-20022009 ... at least 4 negative time cycles
                        come into play, during this period.

Happy trading in 2009.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## prana (9 March 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

saw the question above and thought I would leave a reply. 

*US production costs of operating costs, royalties and taxes amount 
to about 30% of revenue leaving a comfortable operating margin of 
AUD 4.30 per mcf of gas and AUD 43.00 per barrel of oil. *

referring to USD $40 WTI. Released 29th of Jan 2009. 

It is now at a major support line. Extremely low volumes. Disclaimer - existing holder.


----------



## Gladman (14 April 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Up nearly 20% today. High volume for the last week or two. Lots of buyers, hardly any sellers. Reaks of inside info. They got pulled up by the ASX today and pleaded ignorance. I got in today with a small position. Def worth a watch IMO. Anyone else following?

DYOR, I hold etc.


----------



## prana (17 April 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

I'm looking at 26cents or so for an exit on this one, probably will see some downside now from intermediate correction after such a rally. Volumes were incredibly depressed before, some only by $2-3k trades per day. Single buyer moved markets by 15-25%, crazy. This volume is more realistic now.


----------



## happytown (13 May 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

strike oil granted a new petroleum exploration licence over SA sthn cooper project area, targetting csg

in ann md states 



> “We are delighted at the granting of this new exploration licence in what is undoubtedly Australia’s premier onshore conventional oil and gas region and to be an early coal seam gas player in the area. Strike Oil is uniquely positioned to capitalise on the favourable market outlook for coal seam gas companies with a fast track exploration and development strategy with drilling planned to commence in the September quarter.
> 
> “We were particularly attracted to the location, close to major pipeline infrastructure and the encouraging findings of previous drilling and seismic work in the area,”



sp up 10% on reasonable volume

cheers


----------



## happytown (29 May 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

ann out this morning outlining strike oil's securing of funding for its southern cooper basin csg exploration



> ...
> 
> secured funding of $2.6 million for the initial phase of exploration of its highly prospective Southern Cooper coal seam gas project through the sale of 5.75 million Comet Ridge Limited shares
> 
> ...



just out of pre-open, up slightly on small volume


----------



## gamefisherman (30 May 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Congrats on posting the first post on this stock!!! lol

IMO humble opinion the prospects look very good, as soon as a rig is contracted and all the paperwork is done they can start, have over $1mill to fund after the sale of other stock, so I would keep an eye on this as they are targeting apparently coal seam..........

My partner has asked me to do some research on this stock so will have a look around...........

As always though, highly prospective stock, DYOR!!!!!


----------



## kpas (22 November 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Surprised no one else following this stock.

Some upcoming events:

1. Drilling oil in US
2. Drilling for coal seam gas in AU

Either or will do considerable things for the value of this company.

One of the latest announcements is their AGM presentation which is a really good read.


----------



## kpas (24 November 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*



kpas said:


> Surprised no one else following this stock.
> 
> Some upcoming events:
> 
> ...




STX announced a new farm out with potential drill results in December - with further results coming in 2010.

This means they will have greater cash flow and can only be a good thing.

Still amazed no one else interested in it.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (24 November 2009)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*



kpas said:


> STX announced a new farm out with potential drill results in December - with further results coming in 2010.
> 
> This means they will have greater cash flow and can only be a good thing.
> 
> Still amazed no one else interested in it.




STX's share price hit a new 52 week high during the day's trading (but closed slightly underneath its 52 week high) so obviously some people are interested in it!


----------



## kpas (19 February 2010)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Very nice announcement today - a potential doubling of their gas reserves with a mention of potential further trebling.

This gives them a nice boost to their cash flow and will held them get further projects off the ground (ie, the Coopers CSG project in Australia).

Very positive announcement, IMO.

http://www.strikeenergy.com.au/media/2010_02_18_Strike_Makes_US_Gas_Discovery.pdf

STRIKE MAKES US GAS DISCOVERY
Find could double the Company’s reserves
Strike Energy Limited (ASX: STX) is pleased to announce that it has made, what it believes to be, a significant commercial gas discovery at its Gardner Duncan 1 well in the onshore Gulf Coast of the US.
Gas pay zones have been interpreted based upon the wireline logging and mud logging results in the primary objective. The results are in line with pre drilling expectations and the well is now being prepared for production testing to confirm commerciality.
The forward plan is to run casing, install facilities, negotiate gas sales contract and test the well to sales. We estimate this work to take in the range of 4 to 6 weeks.
The Gardner Duncan 1 well is located on the Louise Prospect. Reserves will be determined from production performance of the Gardner Duncan 1 well and future development wells. Strike has a 30% interest in the prospect which is located in Wharton County, Texas, 9 km northwest of the Company’s existing Rayburn Project.
Strike’s share of the prospect has the potential to double the Company’s current reserve position.
Preparations are underway to start drilling the next exploration well in the Gulf Coast. This target is a 100 Bcf scale prospect in the Wilcox Formation. Success with this well could treble Strike’s reserve inventory.
Strike’s Managing Director, Simon Ashton commented that:
“These results are extremely encouraging and add to the outstanding success we are experiencing in the onshore Gulf Coast. We now look forward to the next exploration well which is on a 100 Bcf prospect due to spud later this quarter”.
Page | 2
Strike Energy Limited ABN 59 078 012 745 19 February 2010
Background on Strike Energy
Strike is an active ASX-listed oil and gas exploration and development company with high-margin production from its proven reserves and substantial growth potential from its highly prospective exploration acreage in Australia and the USA.
In the USA, the Company currently produces approximately 700 barrels of oil equivalent per day from its interest in two fields in Texas and is undertaking an ongoing exploration program to expand this successful position.
In Australia, the Company holds an extensive strategic ground position in the Southern Cooper Basin, for coal seam gas and conventional prospects and in the Carnarvon Basin for shallow water oil and gas prospects.
Yours faithfully
SIMON ASHTON
Managing Director


----------



## kpas (10 March 2010)

*Re: STX - Strike Oil*

Anny out today, finalisation of Cadleo with a rejection of offer being the end of it.

Positive that STX management have assessed the opportunity and decided not to go with it.

This should have a positive effect on the share price as it seems the market was not happy with the company having anything to do with the Cadleo project.


----------



## dunlop1234 (24 January 2013)

Update for 2013? Anyone else reckon that this stock is gonna shoot up this year to around $0.30 a share? Assets exceed liabilities, PB book rating is good and their management is effective. What do you guys think?


----------



## prawn_86 (24 January 2013)

dunlop1234 said:


> Update for 2013? Anyone else reckon that this stock is gonna shoot up this year to around $0.30 a share? Assets exceed liabilities, PB book rating is good and their management is effective. What do you guys think?




That is more than a 100% gain. What makes you think that management can deliver 100% returns when the stock has never ever been above 25c?

What earnings do they have? If you are quoting book value etc then they need to have earnings to make those stats worth anything


----------



## Agentm (10 June 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> That is more than a 100% gain. What makes you think that management can deliver 100% returns when the stock has never ever been above 25c?
> 
> What earnings do they have? If you are quoting book value etc then they need to have earnings to make those stats worth anything




prawn,, the stock has this cooper basin holding bigger than beach 

very soon they will deliver an announcement on that, which will be a funded well program for the cooper.

once that happens the share will go way way over .25

_*Chevron says it will spend as much as $US349 million earning a 60 per cent stake in two Cooper Basin permits that operator Beach Energy believes are highly prospective for shale gas.

In doing so, Chevron becomes the latest multi-national oil and gas giant to be attracted to Australia's potential for unconventional hydrocarbon riches.

Both the Beach permits - one in South Australia, the other in Queensland - are near Moomba and existing pipeline infrastructure to east coast markets including Sydney and the Gladstone home of Queensland's three coal seam LNG processing plants..*_


with massive  money being thrown in at cooper basin,, strike is the last microcap yet to partner with a multinational

with strike being the only option for east coast gas supply post 2015,   its fairly easy to say the deal going ahead with strike is a no brainer.

beach is about 1.4 bill

strike 52 mill

imho .25 will be blitzed on a the way to way way higher numbers

cheers


----------



## Agentm (22 June 2013)

expect cooper news in july, also palta news..

woller well is drilling a lateral now... so the efs result will be known in july aslo

huge july for stx

ready for the ride?


----------



## Agentm (30 June 2013)

there is comment that the massive palta discovery well will complete in next 2 weeks, and i have seen comment that its viewed very positively. 

cooper must be close

woller in the efs is drilling a lateral also, and the permian well is drilling away

some huge news stops are only moments away imho


----------



## Agentm (12 July 2013)

*35% gain in 12 days with no announcements made as yet!!*

strike has 4 announcements to make in the next few days/weeks

1/ *Palta offshore exmouth*
2/ *Eagleford shale fayette county texas, EFS Wolter 1h.*
3/ Permian basin vertical
4/ *Cooper basin deals*

3 of the 4 are high impact, with the palta and cooper really having potentially massive upsides..

best of luck to all holders.  speculation money is driving it on right now..


----------



## Agentm (16 July 2013)

*now the fun begins*

nice...

$52 mill deal on a company valued at $60 mill

could bounce a little


ASX Announcement

ORICA AND STRIKE ENERGY SIGN BINDING TERM SHEET FOR UP TO 150PJ OF GAS STRIKE ENERGY TO UNDERTAKE A RAPID EVALUATION PROGRAM TO COMMERCIALISE ITS PROSPECTIVE GAS RESOURCE IN COOPER BASIN PERMIT PEL 96

Highlights:

• 20 year supply for up to 150PJ

• Orica a foundation customer of the project

• Subject to milestones being achieved Orica to make pre-payments towards future gas deliveries to fund pilot test work and development expenditure.

Orica Australia Pty Ltd (ABN 99 004 117 828) (“Orica”), a subsidiary of Orica Limited (ASX:ORI) and Strike Energy Limited (ABN 59 078 012 745) (“Strike” - ASX:STX) have entered into a binding term sheet for the supply of up to 150 PJ of gas to be produced by Strike from PEL 96 (Strike 66.67% and operator; Energy World Corporation Ltd (ASX:EWC) 33.33%).

The agreement is an innovative risk-sharing arrangement designed to facilitate the evaluation and commercialisation of a large prospective gas resource (2.7 – 6.3Tcf gas net to Strike) defined within PEL 96 which forms part of Strike’s larger Southern Cooper Basin Gas Project (PELs 94,95 & 96) in South Australia.

*To secure its gas offtake Orica can elect to make up to $52.5 million of gas pre-payments as Strike achieves appraisal and development milestones.*


----------



## greggles (4 June 2018)

Strike Energy seeing some much needed love today.


> *JAWS STIMULATION SUCCESS
> *
> Strike Energy Limited (Strike - ASX:STX) is extremely pleased to advise that it has successfully completed the seven-stage fracture stimulation program of the Jaws-1 well. This includes the successful deployment of five of the first indirect vertical fractures ever executed in Australia.
> 
> ...




Strike has broken the downtrend that began in late 2015 and ended in early May. I expect that it will face waves of selling as it moves up as long term holders look to exit. However, today's news is very positive and may set the stage for further share price gains as long as the good news keeps coming.


----------



## greggles (26 June 2018)

Nice uptrend forming for Strike Energy. Worth keeping an eye on to see if it can hold and break above two year highs of 12c.


----------



## greggles (28 June 2018)

greggles said:


> Worth keeping an eye on to see if it can hold and break above two year highs of 12c.




And she's away! Strike Energy breaking out, currently trading at 14.5c with an intraday high of 16c. The last time STX held above 15c was back in late 2012.


----------



## captain black (28 June 2018)

STX is another buy signal from my main momentum system for today. I've traded it a couple of times this month, most recently hitting a profit target at yesterday's close and exited at today's open. Momentum has continued today and it's a 100% mechanical system so I'll re-enter again tomorrow.


----------



## greggles (15 October 2018)

Strike Energy has been consolidating between 11c and 15c for the last three and a half months. Today it has gapped up and is currently trading at 14c, towards the upper end of that range. It is beginning to look like a potential breakout to me, it just needs more volume and a convincing break through 15c.

The share price has held up well recently, so a break through resistance is definitely on the cards if there is a catalyst to give STX some momentum.


----------



## greggles (24 July 2019)

Strike Energy hit sustained gas at West Erregulla 2 last night.

The company said in today's announcment that it does not have sufficient information on pressures, permeability, flow rates or porosity to fully evaluate the interval until it runs the required wireline logs for formal evaluation of the initial results.

The news has seen the STX share price spike hard on heavy volume and it is currently up 43.75% to 9.2c. The price action makes me think it could hit 10c before today's close.


----------



## greggles (1 August 2019)

Gas discovery confirmed this morning at West Erregulla-2.



> *Wagina gas discovery at West Erregulla-2*
> 
> Strike Energy Limited confirms that the Strike-Warrego Joint Venture has made a significant gas discovery in the Wagina sandstone as part of the West Erregulla-2 drilling campaign.
> 
> ...




Looks and sounds good but how much is this discovery actually worth to STX? Joint venture partner Warrego Energy has done even better today, up 17.6% to 20c at the moment. The market is trying to figure out how to value it but buyers are still diving in, hoping that there are more gains to come once the bean counters have been able to connect the dots.

STX currently up 12% to 14c on volume of around 37 million shares. Intraday high of 16c.


----------



## barney (1 August 2019)

greggles said:


> Gas discovery confirmed this morning at West Erregulla-2.




Gotta love it when a plan comes together!!  Don't hold … wish I did


----------



## greggles (27 August 2019)

barney said:


> Gotta love it when a plan comes together!!  Don't hold … wish I did




Especially after today. You know when a company puts an announcement's headline in all caps it's serious business.


> *STAGGERING KINGIA GAS DISCOVERYAT WEST ERREGULLA*
> 
> Strike Energy Limited confirms that the Strike-Warrego Joint Venture has made a significant gas discovery in the Kingia sandstone as part of the West Erregulla-2 drilling campaign. Logging While Drilling (LWD) tools have been recovered to surface and log interpretation has been undertaken.
> 
> ...




Looks like things are finally paying off for STX shareholders. Well done to those that hold!

STX up another 55.2% to 22.5c today.


----------



## barney (27 August 2019)

greggles said:


> Especially after today. You know when a company puts an announcement's headline in all caps it's serious business.
> 
> 
> Looks like things are finally paying off for STX shareholders. Well done to those that hold!
> ...




Indeed!

Bit of nearology at play with NWE also up 40% to 0.007 … They are just down the road from STX apparently, but dont have a lot of cash in the bank. Both charts are too vertical so I'll just sit back and watch the action from the sidelines.  Nice pay day for anyone holding though


----------



## greggles (28 August 2019)

barney said:


> Both charts are too vertical so I'll just sit back and watch the action from the sidelines.  Nice pay day for anyone holding though




Looks like we'll see some more gains today for STX but where it will eventually settle is anyone's guess. I don't know how to begin to value a gas discovery like this, so I'll leave that to the experts and watch from the sidelines with interest.


----------



## barney (30 August 2019)

greggles said:


> Looks like we'll see some more gains today for STX but where it will eventually settle is anyone's guess. I don't know how to begin to value a gas discovery like this, so I'll leave that to the experts and watch from the sidelines with interest.




Peaked at 30.5 so far today … Currently 28.5 on lessening Volume, so going ok ….. 

On the nearology thing, *KEY* has also been pumped up on Wednesday and Today.  Almost amusing they announce STX has found a staggering discovery … and because they are just up the road they will probably find one too (my paraphrasing) 

KEY hit an intraday 0.011 and currently up 42% to 0.010 … with less than half a million in the bank, there could be a cap raise around the corner once the air compressor runs out of air.


----------



## barney (5 September 2019)

STX currently in a Trading Halt pending a further announcement on the Erregulla-2 Well ….. Given the vibe on the previous ann, you'd think this should be further good news.


----------



## greggles (31 October 2019)

STX currently suspended from trading pending an announcement regarding a capital raising that is expected to be released before the commencement of trading tomorrow.

I hope they get it away at a decent price for the benefit of those currently holding. The share price had been holding up OK until the last couple of days before the suspension when it fell from 30.5c to 24c.


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2020)

Should be a large year for strike with exploration and hopefully JAWS coming home.......

Been a long journey .......


----------



## barney (2 January 2020)

oilleak said:


> Should be a large year for strike with exploration and hopefully JAWS coming home.......
> Been a long journey .......




Chart is looking interesting as well (not my chart below though!  It is a bit of a mess!!  …. read from left to right may help)

There is some positive appeal IF it behaves a certain way from here.  

Recent short term low should form the base of any Ranging period over the next couple of months … 

Under that, not good obviously but I'd be surprised to see that taken out for now.


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2020)

Is that Commsec Barney?

Did you add the extras on the chart ?


----------



## barney (2 January 2020)

oilleak said:


> Is that Commsec Barney?
> 
> Did you add the extras on the chart ?




Yeah … Commsec + Paint Oileak 

All the "extras" are added on Paint and are my own "babblings"  … 

That was one of my messier charts, but I have grandkidz in the house lol


----------



## oilleak (7 January 2020)

Noice work !


----------



## barney (7 January 2020)

oilleak said:


> Noice work !




Lol … messy!  … but you should see my room

I note recent cap raise of +$30 million at 23 cps .. .18 cents looks the potential new short term low.

Looks very interesting..... Watchlist


----------



## oilleak (8 January 2020)

Iran's smacking the Yanks at the mo.....

Good for oil.....

(Bad for world )....


----------



## Trav. (26 January 2020)

I am liking the setup here and added to watch list today.

Bouncing nicely of ascending triangle and racking up touches like Tom Mitchell  for the Hawks.

If we get another HL then it will be interesting to watch for a BO


----------



## Trav. (8 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> If we get another HL then it will be interesting to watch for a BO



Wasn't to be, we got a LL and pattern failed so off the watch list you go.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2020)

> West Erregulla is one of the largest pre-drilled conventional onshore prospects in Australia and recent developments in terms of the understanding of the Wagina discovery are exciting. This outstanding discovery, from Australia’s deepest-ever onshore gas well, has confirmed STX’s subsurface interpretation of a high-quality reservoir with excellent productivity. Combined with what are expected to be commercial discoveries within the High Cliff and Wagina formations, STX believes these resources have the potential to produce some of the lowest-cost gas in Australia.






> Furthermore, as a result of recent global economic conditions, two West Australian LNG projects have announced major delays. Both projects had previously been identified as significant contributors to the WA domestic gas market in the mid to late 2020s. As a result of these delays, STX is now forecasting a tightening of WA domestic gas market conditions.




_*What's next*

Appraisal activity is the next step with respect to the West Erregulla Project. The proposed Appraisal Plan involves the drilling of the West Erregulla 4 & 5 wells, in addition to the West Erregulla 3 well to be drilled during H2 2020.

West Erregulla 3 has been located with the aim of confirming the continuity of the field on the northern side of the saddle feature that makes up the West Erregulla gas field. Several drilling rigs have been identified as available to drill the West Erregulla 3 well during H2 2020. Civil works for the preparation of the drilling lease at West Erregulla 3 are expected to commence in May.

West Erregulla 4 & 5 are designed to broaden the understanding of the Kingia and High Cliff reservoir quality distribution, as well as to provide well productivity at a notional field development spacing of 500 acres. West Erregulla-4 will also aim to collect the remaining subsurface parameters required to bring the Wagina gas discovery into the field development planning process. Both West Erregulla 4 & 5 are proposed to be drilled and tested to gather the required appraisal data and to be completed as future producers for the planned Phase 1 project. Subject to the timing of requisite approvals and Joint Venture processes, STX is aiming for commencement of these operations during Q1 2021.

Once FEED is initiated, STX will have sufficient ‘firm’ information on its project economics to move from its preliminary inquiries for project financing to commencing formal discussions with select finance partners for the Phase 1 development. Strike is currently in discussions with several Tier-1 lending institutions and will look to broaden the participants this coming quarter. STX is looking to confirm the debt facility over the coming months in preparation for a targeted Q4 2020 final investment decision_.

STX has also been working on the necessary inputs to convert EP469 to a Production Licence (PL). During February, the West Erregulla Kingia-High Cliff gas discovery was declared a discovery by the regulator, which is the precondition to the PL application process. This is a positive step towards achieving the permitting milestones for the targeted start-up of production operations during 2022.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (24 May 2020)

Gas discovery, lending, blah blah blah.

What does any of that matter if one of your directors is on the NCCC barracking for the Government to subsidise gas development, underwrite gas prices, deregulate development?

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-05...-commission-gas-manufacturing-report/12269100

What a joke to think this is capitalism, when even 30 year investment bankers think it's dumb.

Probably good for STX holders though 



> "It's a blueprint for the gas industry, it's not a manufacturing blueprint, it's pathetic," said Tim Buckley, director of energy research at the Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis, who spent 30 years in senior roles in investment banking.
> 
> "They say we need to correct the 'market failures' of our current energy supply to reduce electricity costs and 'break the investment logjam'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trav. (4 January 2021)

Announcement out today and looks like some delays due to higher than expected pressures. So I am thinking that is good news to find the gas, but bad news due to delay in drilling and re-engineering. It will be interested to see how the market reacts on this one.

Extracts below


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

Oil and gas junior *Strike Energy *has unveiled plans for a $2.3 billion fertilisers venture in Western Australia, taking advantage of its abundance of low-cost gas discovered in the Perth Basin and involving also the production of green hydrogen.

The project, called Haber, is to be based at Geraldton on the WA mid-west coast, and will involve partnerships for equity stakes and for sales of ammonia and urea produced at the plant.

• _Project Haber will secure more than 628 PJ of additional demand for Strike’s low-cost Perth Basin gas and will support the commercialisation of the Greater Erregulla gas resources. _
_• Strike has completed feasibility studies with TechnipFMC on a national scale 1.4 mtpa urea facility with a blended input of some blue and green hydrogen. 
• Development WA have approved for award to Strike an option to lease over 60 hectares of strategically positioned land near Geraldton with existing port, rail and road access. _
_• Urea production will consume the majority of carbon from the gas stream and will enable partial chemical sequestration of the project’s carbon output_


----------



## peter2 (12 October 2021)

*STX* is pleased to announce that it has delivered its maiden Perth Basin gas reserve only 24 months after its first exploration operations in the Basin.    [ Gas prices near all time highs. ]

The market immediately indicates that it's pleased to sell *STX* down the drain.  Not interested in this falling knife.


----------



## Miner (5 December 2021)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02461946-6A1066844?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Could the drilling result be turning around lady luck on Tuesday for the holders and punters ?
Before TH, the announcements on  24 and 29  Nov  were positive


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02458794-6A1065470?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

PE is  high compared to CVN






DNH


----------



## Swervin Mervin (15 December 2021)

Miner said:


> View attachment 133824
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took a punt on STX today with the Haber update Ann. Hopefully this is the start of the up trend after being sold off since September. In at 20c


----------



## greggles (23 February 2022)

Just noticed that STX has doubled in price in the last few months, up from 14.5c to 29c. With the oil price at highs and good news coming through from the company's South Erregulla target, a perfect storm could be developing for STX. More upside to come in the short term?


----------



## Miner (21 March 2022)

STX has lost its continuous surge for some time.
But interestingly Nev Power spent some $1.2 M to buy 400000 shares at 30 cents and John Poynton paid 29.5 cents to buy half a million shares . .
Both the directors have the capacity to play high stakes at Casino by throw the dice but in this instance hopefully the money spent with good thoughts for sure.
If there was a CR then price would have gone up before announcement.
T*hinking seriously to punt with STX on April Competition.*



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02496516-1PCLEM0SC80HJNDN2PFLK1I1BJ/pdf?access_token=0007XfUuvsEjSaeCvLqyYa4ncHis
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02494986-268LABEC4UF0C7EVEOQ9V0L1I4/pdf?access_token=0007XfUuvsEjSaeCvLqyYa4ncHis
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02497291-6C8RS0M9LVJTPAKPELS1H6DGFM/pdf?access_token=0007XfUuvsEjSaeCvLqyYa4ncHis
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02497231-75C67BHP7JAURFI5MSNP89LGSU/pdf?access_token=0007XfUuvsEjSaeCvLqyYa4ncHis


----------



## Miner (6 April 2022)

Miner said:


> STX has lost its continuous surge for some time.
> But interestingly Nev Power spent some $1.2 M to buy 400000 shares at 30 cents and John Poynton paid 29.5 cents to buy half a million shares . .
> Both the directors have the capacity to play high stakes at Casino by throw the dice but in this instance hopefully the money spent with good thoughts for sure.
> If there was a CR then price would have gone up before announcement.
> ...



Forgot to put a punt in March and April competition.
Executed a small order of STX however as a non believer. But it is looking good on portfolio since then
In few minutes market will show its reaction on this news on the prices of AGL and STX (hopefully only couple of cents only)



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02507260-6A1085404?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (15 August 2022)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02552937-506K9E4T7GGVN98V8F6MFO34PF/pdf?access_token=00070v81Hwwkxs503fG63a1Gec8z
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02552935-2V9G904O0SBH9VUIRKILSSDCAB/pdf?access_token=00070v81Hwwkxs503fG63a1Gec8z
		

Great news probably will be followed by a CR.

Talon opening  is thus. STX however changed a little


----------



## rcw1 (15 August 2022)

Miner said:


> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02552937-506K9E4T7GGVN98V8F6MFO34PF/pdf?access_token=00070v81Hwwkxs503fG63a1Gec8z
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good afternoon Miner
Couldn't open links, but now aware of the announcements.  Thanks for that.  Not holding TPD, but holding STX.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (23 August 2022)

Good morning 
Nice announcement today Re:  WE3



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02556387-4NPP4C9IVJ8QG48GL86OMBHIPF/pdf?access_token=0007b0nt7ziTkf8aWedc1T1U8O5A
		


Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (1 September 2022)

Good afternoon
STX trading halt.  Capital raising exercise.  Interesting.  Mind is moving forward at 100 miles an hour.  See what it says when published, obviously ...    Wondering how much coin they want and exactly what for??  Dilution v progress and financial viability  ha ha ha ha.  
rcw1 holding.  One stock have kept for the long haul.  Cashed in prior to last Capital Raise, not this time though.   Had many chances to sell but held back ... will rcw1 or won't rcw1.  Oh the joy of it.  Probably should have.... buttttttt, bottom draw caper for this little rocket.

Kindly conduct your own due diligence.

Have a very nice evening.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Miner (1 September 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> Nice announcement today Re:  WE3
> 
> 
> ...



@rcw1 
I can gauge you are very happy with your decision to avoid temptation to sell STX earlier.
Who knows after CR the price may come down that it could mean, the deferment would not been a good decision.
No worry, I have the same issue . So joining the club

BTW, you gave the same challenge to us which i inadvertently gave earlier 
your link could not be opened  
STX announcement attached


----------



## rcw1 (2 September 2022)

Good morning Miner,
The other STX announcement yesterday was a good read:

• Strike has secured a $6 million agricultural finance facility from Rabobank to support the acquisition of the ‘Precinct’; 
• Marketing to developers, owners and operators of the Precinct’s renewable energy and carbon farming development opportunities has commenced; and
• The WA Government’s decision to exit coal fired power has substantially increased the attractiveness of the renewable energy development at the Precinct, with the opportunity to support the State’s decarbonisation plan via the upsizing of the development and exporting power to the State’s grid.









						Strike Energy (ASX:STX) secures $6m agricultural finance facility to acquire the Precinct
					

Strike Energy (ASX:STX) has secured a $6 million agricultural finance facility from Rabobank to acquire the Precinct.




					themarketherald.com.au
				




Have a good day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

Strike Energy (ASX:STX) takes another step forward at South Erregulla, WA
					

Strike Energy (ASX:STX) has further progressed testing operations at its South Erregulla gas discoveries in Western Australia.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Strike Energy (STX) has further progressed testing operations at its South Erregulla gas discoveries in Western Australia.

The company has now ticked new steps off its list, having rigged up the test spread and subsequently executed 21 metres of perforations across the Wagina Sandstone between 4176 metres and 4200 metres measured depth.


----------



## rcw1 (19 October 2022)

Good morning  STX believers 
Announcement today (19/10/22) re Walyering EP447 JV where Strike is the operator and owner of a 55% equity interest, with Talon Energy Limited (ASX: TPD) the owner of the remaining 45%.

First gas sales are targeted for Q1/23 with the gross cost of the production facility estimated at approximately $14.4 million.

Have a very nice day today.

Kind regards
Rcw


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2022)

First up,


> Strike Energy Limited (ASX: STX) refers to the Warrego Energy Limited (ASX: WGO) ASX announcement this morning dated *10 November 2022*. In order to keep the market fully informed, Strike confirms that on 16 September 2022 it submitted a confidential, non binding indicative all scrip merger proposal to the Warrego Board.




    .................  _OK, everyone wants to have some Erragulla action

so, after close today_:


> Warrego Energy Limited wishes to advise that it has received a non binding indicative offer from Beach Energy Limited (BPT) under which Beach would acquire all of the shares in Warrego via a scheme of arrangement.




Warrego holds a 50% interest in EP469, including the West Erregulla gas project, and 100% of EPA0127. ..._. and I guess Strike and Beach want in._

..._Strike has a Market cap of $540M, and BPT has a M/C of $3.87B _. Hmmmm


----------



## rcw1 (12 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> First up,
> 
> 
> .................  _OK, everyone wants to have some Erragulla action
> ...



rcw1 holds a shi- load of STX shares.  Pretty much half holding is acquired via 'free carry'. This is only stock held for investment purposes. Done some extensive due diligence on STX way back.  Thoughts are same as they were back then.  

Luv to be a fly on the wall in the board rooms.  Interesting times.  A number of possible outcomes.  See what transpires.  All going well could be a blessing in disguise.  🤞  Might get to move the lots before anticipated.  

Have a very nice weekend, Donna Ferentes.  

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (12 November 2022)

would BPT be happy with less than 100% of WGO   , because i wouldn't bet on STX offloading it's 7.63%  for cash 

 and i  would think SOME WGO holders would prefer a scrip deal ( the STX offer )


----------



## rcw1 (12 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> would BPT be happy with less than 100% of WGO   , because i wouldn't bet on STX offloading it's 7.63%  for cash
> 
> and i  would think SOME WGO holders would prefer a scrip deal ( the STX offer )



Hi divs4ever,

If STX gets an offer then one would assume their joint venture partner TPD would also rise
Mitsui may bid. Who knows ...









						Our Business - Mitsui & Co. (Australia) Ltd.
					

360°business innovation. Mitsui & Co. (Australia) Ltd.




					www.mitsui.com
				




So if STX share goes up the value of the offer goes up at the same time  ; .75 of stx share @ 24c values the offer to WGO holders at 19c a share.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (12 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hi divs4ever,
> 
> If STX gets an offer then one would assume their joint venture partner TPD would also rise
> Mitsui may bid. Who knows ...
> ...



sorry not real good english, but gotta hit the frog and toe, some punting and drinking to dooooooooooooooo


----------



## divs4ever (12 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hi divs4ever,
> 
> If STX gets an offer then one would assume their joint venture partner TPD would also rise
> Mitsui may bid. Who knows ...
> ...




 i am GUESSING Beach might offer a sweeter deal if say STX got up to 20%  of WGO ( including the current stake )

 i can see why STX wants WGO ,  but what would BPT do,  it has enough projects and capped wells already to spend profits on 

 are they  trying to preempt somebody like STO from snapping up the better minors ??

 surely WDS has plenty  of work to do digesting BHP Petroleum 

 another possibility  is BPT uses the cash offer  to get a part  of the STX-WGO merger  , i still don't see  the silver-lining for BPT

 cheers


----------



## rcw1 (13 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i am GUESSING Beach might offer a sweeter deal if say STX got up to 20%  of WGO ( including the current stake )
> 
> i can see why STX wants WGO ,  but what would BPT do,  it has enough projects and capped wells already to spend profits on
> 
> ...



Good morning Divs4ever,
All the action in STX & WGO tomorrow will be interesting.
Chance to make a few $$$$ ....

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (13 November 2022)

not me . will be strictly   an armchair observer  ( even  with BPT , where i managed to maneuver into  a cash-risk free position )

 unless TEG does something unusual this week , i will be concentrating on other sectors 

 given the latest OPEC+ moves i am expecting a disconnect of the oil-price  compared to actual consumption/demand  ( maybe the bulk of oil supply will be via long-term contracts  in the future )

 cheers , and good luck


----------



## rcw1 (13 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> not me . will be strictly   an armchair observer



Good afternoon divs4ever
Feet up on the stool too? ha ha ha ha ha ha .  

Kind regards
rcw1

Financial Review article​Beach Energy creates a contest for Perth Basin’s Warrego​*Anthony Macdonald, Sarah Thompson* and *Kanika Sood*
Nov 11, 2022 – 6.57pm

Seven Group-backed Beach Energy has made its first material M&A move in five years, joining the bidding war for Perth Basin play Warrego Energy.  Beach Energy, with no bankers in tow, has lobbed a 20¢ a share indicative and non-binding offer, valuing Warrego’s equity at close to $250 million.





Perth Basin partner Warrego Energy Ltd and Strike Energy have held on and off merger talks for years. Now Beach Energy has put up its hand for Warrego.  
Warrego’s said the bid’s good enough for due diligence and will open up its books at the same time as it entertains joint venture partner Strike Energy, which made a scrip-based bid.
Both suitors could increase their offers should they acquire Warrego and be able to sell its Spanish assets within 12 months.
It’s interesting to see Beach Energy enter the fray. The company’s been on the M&A sidelines since acquiring Origin Energy’s Lattice Energy for $1.6 billion in 2017.

The view among analysts is that Beach has been somewhat constrained in chasing deals by its major shareholder Seven Group, which owns a 30 per cent stake and keeps a close eye on the company.

Beach was in a $38 million net cash position at September 30, according to its quarterly report released last month, and had undrawn facilities worth $490 million. Analysts expect it to report $1.77 billion revenue and $1.16 billion EBITDA in the 2023 financial year which, combined with its balance sheet position, means it shouldn’t have too much trouble swallowing Warrego should it get to that point.

Warrego is focused on developing onshore assets in Australia and Spain. The bulk of its value comes from its 50 per cent stake in the West Erregulla gas project, which is not yet in production. Beach Energy has existing interests in the Perth Basin.

Warrego has RBC Capital Markets and Allens in its corner, running what’s quickly turned into an auction. The company disclosed Strike’s interest on Thursday, only for Beach Energy to pop out of the woodwork on Friday night.

Strike’s scrip-based bid valued Warrego at 18.6¢ a share when it was lodged in late October.  
Both bidders would like a board recommended deal and a scheme of arrangement.

Strike, the company’s 50 per cent partner in the West Erregulla project and long-time mooted merger buddy, is sitting on an 8.2 per cent pre-bid stake. Fund managers reckon the pair have a unique relationship, working together well at a project level but not always seeing eye to eye on corporate matters.

Strike has Macquarie Capital and DLA Piper in its corner.


----------



## divs4ever (13 November 2022)

i also hold some SVW  shares 

 will be interesting to see if BPT/SVW  settle for a sizable stake ( in the merged company ) and a seat on the board ,

 also no matter who wins  are the Spanish assets  automatically   going up for sale  , maybe those Spanish assets have some potential for a company not buried in debt ( and don't forget BPT absorbed Drillsearch several years back  , so they have in-house exploration staff )


----------



## rcw1 (13 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i also hold some SVW  shares
> 
> will be interesting to see if BPT/SVW  settle for a sizable stake ( in the merged company ) and a seat on the board ,
> 
> also no matter who wins  are the Spanish assets  automatically   going up for sale  , maybe those Spanish assets have some potential for a company not buried in debt ( and don't forget BPT absorbed Drillsearch several years back  , so they have in-house exploration staff



Hey divs4ever, not sure re Spanish assets.  

Acknowledge though the comments in that article about 7 keeping a tight rein on Beach.  Had read that before last 6 or so months.  Did you have anything further on that one?

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (13 November 2022)

will also be interesting to see  how the WGO shareholders react to this  , 

 investors to say NO ( to both ) or take the STX  offer  , and the short-term/mid-term players take the cash , perhaps


----------



## rcw1 (13 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> will also be interesting to see  how the WGO shareholders react to this  ,
> 
> investors to say NO ( to both ) or take the STX  offer  , and the short-term/mid-term players take the cash , perhaps



They spent plenty of time together making their beds STX and WGO.


----------



## divs4ever (13 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hey divs4ever, not sure re Spanish assets.
> 
> Acknowledge though the comments in that article about 7 keeping a tight rein on Beach.  Had read that before last 6 or so months.  Did you have anything further on that one?
> 
> ...



 i would have thought SVW ( Stokes family ) would have plenty to keep busy with BCI , SWM  , and BLD , one might suggest BPT is a golden goose in the stable of turkeys currently , 
after BPT successfully absorbed Lattice , the only obvious danger seems to be it would get too greedy ( and say try to take-over STO or similar or maybe a services player like WOR )

 surely BPT could swallow WGO with hardly a burp ( if the shareholders are willing )


----------



## divs4ever (13 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> They spent plenty of time together making their beds STX and WGO.



that is why i am thinking investors would prefer a scrip deal  ( maybe from either player if offered )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 November 2022)

Strike have come back with their story

_Perth Basin Strategy & Proposed Merger Update_
• _Strike Energy recognises there is a competing proposal for Warrego Energy Limited and that Warrego has entered into a Scheme Implementation Deed with Beach Energy Limited, however Strike believes that its proposal represents a superior result for Warrego shareholders as Strike’s merger proposal provides ....._

read more at their site. I think it's a weak hand. Talks about value creation, but not how they'll pay for it.


----------



## rcw1 (30 November 2022)

Good afternoon
STX SP just took off... up 16.33%, obviously in response to Gina Rinehart’s Hancock Energy takeover bid for Warrego Energy (WGO).

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Holding.

Have a great arvo.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (6 December 2022)

Good afternoon
Well then STX on 29 November closed at $0.245.
SP at $0.345 today (06/12/22) with under two hours till close.

The last market sensitive announcement for STX was 24 November 2022.  

Remarkable what talk of take over re: WGO, lies and innuendos, media speculation and spin will do.

Interesting.

Holding.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (6 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> Well then STX on 29 November closed at $0.245.
> SP at $0.345 today (06/12/22) with under two hours till close.
> 
> ...



Arvo rcw1 the bloke in the mirror has made a decision with STX so I have a buy in but not at the closing price though. In the middle of reading an article in the local rural rag that I subscribe to. When I finally get through it will have a natter to you about it.


----------



## rcw1 (7 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> Well then STX on 29 November closed at $0.245.
> SP at $0.345 today (06/12/22) with under two hours till close.
> 
> ...



Good afternoon 
STX gain of 7.35% today 07/12/22.
52 week high.  Honing in on 2020’s high.  
Announcement helped  
Strike has secured a ~19.9% shareholding and voting power in Warrego Energy Limited by entering into share swap agreements for Strike ordinary shares with Warrego shareholders at a 1:1 share exchange ratio.
Upon settlement of the share swaps, Strike will become Warrego’s largest shareholder.

Statement from the Managing Director & Chief Executive Officer of Strike, Stuart Nicholls:
“Strike has a strong track record of identifying and securing valuable and strategic energy assets at various stages of maturity. The expansion of our ownership of Warrego shares and the resulting look through to an increased economic interest in the West Erregulla gas field is a further demonstration of this.”

Hmmmmmmm
Holding 

Have a very nice evening

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (8 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> STX gain of 7.35% today 07/12/22.
> 52 week high.  Honing in on 2020’s high.
> Announcement helped
> ...



Good evening rcw1 Unfortunately I've been left behind at the station as my buy in price, which I thought would get on board, just was too low. Sadly I've watched the train depart whilst I'm still at the station. I was waiting for a dip and damn it didn't happen. Now will have to consult that wise sage, the bloke in the mirror, for further advice. !!!!!!


----------



## rcw1 (8 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Good evening rcw1 Unfortunately I've been left behind at the station as my buy in price, which I thought would get on board, just was too low. Sadly I've watched the train depart whilst I'm still at the station. I was waiting for a dip and damn it didn't happen. Now will have to consult that wise sage, the bloke in the mirror, for further advice. !!!!!!



Hey mate, yes been a pretty steady SP rise of late.  ‘Twas a goog select back in 2020, bless him …  Plenty discussion for an against back then on Commsec Community ha ha ha ha you may well remember it.  The goog … master stroke … Sent the lad a bottle of Grange ha ha ha 

STX is the one an only  investment stock on rcw1 books.  True that. 

Free carried allot of shares from that 2020 bonanza and jumped in boots an all when the SP plummeted earlier this year.  Several waves of buying  

rcw1 won’t accumulate as have more than enough STX shares.  Would rcw1 jump in to fast trade this stock if wasn’t holding - yep too right …  Right now on the numbers being revealed yep rcw1 would.

Averment ## 
rcw1 mind set is most positive with STX.  This may impede judgement.  

Yes that bloke in the mirror, the farmerge one, wouid be best placed to consider the matter further.  Good fortune and have a very nice day today farmerge.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (14 December 2022)

Good afternoon
 STX announcement today (14/12/22) re: Walyering Gas secured sales.

The EP447 JV has entered into a binding supply agreement for 36.5 PJ of gas to Santos-WA with target commencement from Q1/23, for a period of 5 years from the Walyering gas field in the Perth Basin; and
The Walyering gas field development procurement program is 95% complete and construction is on schedule to allow first gas sales in Q1/23
Good news this.
Holding.

Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous New Year.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (14 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon
> STX announcement today (14/12/22) re: Walyering Gas secured sales.
> 
> The EP447 JV has entered into a binding supply agreement for 36.5 PJ of gas to Santos-WA with target commencement from Q1/23, for a period of 5 years from the Walyering gas field in the Perth Basin; and
> ...



Good arvo rcw1 I do have a buy in the STX thinking it might just come down a bit for me to get on board. Is at a tempting close will have to re-jig a bit me thinks. The" bloke in the mirror" is keeping quiet at the moment. he is more interested in PAB


----------



## rcw1 (14 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Good arvo rcw1 I do have a buy in the STX thinking it might just come down a bit for me to get on board. Is at a tempting close will have to re-jig a bit me thinks. The" bloke in the mirror" is keeping quiet at the moment. he is more interested in PAB



Nice PAB gain today  ...  Bought in the other day.  Just a taste at the moment  Is awatching M8

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> STX announcement today (14/12/22) re: Walyering Gas secured sales.
> 
> The EP447 JV has entered into a binding supply agreement for 36.5 PJ of gas to Santos-WA with target commencement from Q1/23, for a period of 5 years from the Walyering gas field in the Perth Basin; and
> The Walyering gas field development procurement program is 95% complete and construction is on schedule to allow first gas sales in Q1/23



The interesting aspect of this deal is that Santos gets access to gas quickly, and thus can meet it's WA domestic gas reservation obligations ...

_The Walyering deal came as a surprise and Santos obviously needs the gas to maintain its share of the domestic WA market and to keep the WA government happy that its 15% reservation share was not going to leak away.

If Santos had not needed the gas ASAP it would not have struck a contract with Strike and Talon who are spending around $15 million on bringing Walyering into production.

The Santos contract makes the project bankable and the two companies will generate enough cash flow to repay interest and debt and even do more work in the area_.

.... And STO can deliberate further on whether to kick on with Dorado,


----------



## rcw1 (15 December 2022)

For mine, everybody wants gas, yesterday... ha ha ha ha

Interesting where the industry and regulations go ... 

Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous New Year.

edit: fix spelling error 
Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (17 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I think you'll find Strike Resources is a different company to Strike Energy



ha ha ha yes, thanks Dona Ferentes... might delete that one.  Silly billy rcw1

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (19 December 2022)

A very good morning, hmmmmmmm
STX takeover offer for Warrego (WGO) 

Getting head around dynamics 

Have a safe and happy and prosperous new year.

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (19 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> A very good morning, hmmmmmmm
> STX takeover offer for Warrego (WGO)
> 
> Getting head around dynamics
> ...



Just thinking … you would have heard the noise ha ha ha 

NEXT chapter … Gina to come over the top and buy STX & WGO

Yeah!!!
Kind Regards
rcw1


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Just thinking … you would have heard the noise ha ha ha
> 
> NEXT chapter … Gina to come over the top and buy STX & WGO
> 
> ...



'Tis amusing,  in a way. While  the Fed Labor govt is trying regulate gas out of existence,  in WA some of the biggest  names are having a blue over a gas resource  ...mainly because there's a local policy to reserve for locals. Who look like they want it for their future  industrial use; upstream lithium processing for example


----------



## farmerge (19 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Just thinking … you would have heard the noise ha ha ha
> 
> NEXT chapter … Gina to come over the top and buy STX & WGO
> 
> ...



Arvo to you rcw1 have buy for STX and it did hit my buy in price but I was a bit far down the queue. Will have a serious natter to the bloke in the mirror later on and perhaps re-jig the buy price up a tad.


----------



## rcw1 (19 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 'Tis amusing,  in a way. While  the Fed Labor govt is trying regulate gas out of existence,  in WA some of the biggest  names are having a blue over a gas resource  ...mainly because there's a local policy to reserve for locals. Who look like they want it for their future  industrial use; upstream lithium processing for example



Good afternoon
Yes 
Fertiliser too ...

Oldest trick in the book, set things up, waiting for a change in government.  ha ha ha ha ha ha
Outlast the elected ones.  

Have a very nice night.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (19 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Arvo to you rcw1 have buy for STX and it did hit my buy in price but I was a bit far down the queue. Will have a serious natter to the bloke in the mirror later on and perhaps re-jig the buy price up a tad.



Hey mate, hate that when that happens... places one in a nice pickle...  anyways good your in there, for mine. Lots and lots of rumours doing the rounds, sometimes wish was fly on da wall in the board room, downside might not like what they are saying ha ha ha ha ha

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (20 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hey mate, hate that when that happens... places one in a nice pickle...  anyways good your in there, for mine. Lots and lots of rumours doing the rounds, sometimes wish was fly on da wall in the board room, downside might not like what they are saying ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Will be interesting to see what tomorrow morning brings as I am near to the top now


----------



## farmerge (20 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hey mate, hate that when that happens... places one in a nice pickle...  anyways good your in there, for mine. Lots and lots of rumours doing the rounds, sometimes wish was fly on da wall in the board room, downside might not like what they are saying ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



rcw1   I had a very serious managerial discussion with that extremely wise sage "the bloke in the mirror' this evening. He is of the opinion tread carefully and monitor the early opening SP. 

Time to hit the sack.


----------



## rcw1 (20 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> rcw1   I had a very serious managerial discussion with that extremely wise sage "the bloke in the mirror' this evening. He is of the opinion tread carefully and monitor the early opening SP.
> 
> Time to hit the sack.



100% wise farmerge.  Frightening when rcw1 looks in the mirror ha ha ha ha

Have a real good day, today.  Santa here soon... 4 - 5 more sleeps ha ha ha ha

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (20 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> 100% wise farmerge.  Frightening when rcw1 looks in the mirror ha ha ha ha
> 
> Have a real good day, today.  Santa here soon... 4 - 5 more sleeps ha ha ha ha
> 
> ...



rcw1 have boarded the STX train but is still stationary in the station. Come on train


----------



## rcw1 (27 December 2022)

Good morning
rcw1 is participating in the *Unofficial* Full CY 2023 Stock Tipping Competition ... STX is number four of the four chosen, in no particular order...

Why then?
There has been plenty of developments of late with WGO, STX, STO, BPT, Gina Rinehart’s Hancock Energy ... Don't believe for one moment that all is done and dusted in the battle for gas.   STX has gas and a fertiliser production plan.  Huge demand for both products.   STX is well and truly in the firing line for takeover.

Downside STX may need more cash...

Acknowledge goog from the Commsec Community Forum as it was his mention. 

Disclosure:  have liked STX from the get-go.  Done pretty well with the stock past couple of years.  STX is the only investment stock that rcw1 holds.  

Have a prosperous new year. 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (27 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> rcw1 is participating in the *Unofficial* Full CY 2023 Stock Tipping Competition ... STX is number four of the four chosen, in no particular order...
> 
> Why then?
> ...



Good morning rcw1 Been looking at STX for some time and have held on occassions, but now am holding a substantial number thinking along the same lines as you. The fertiliser plant is going to be massive for STX if it gets off the ground. Massive boost for Oz farmers and exports. It will be a cas of some me the money.


----------



## farmerge (27 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> rcw1 is participating in the *Unofficial* Full CY 2023 Stock Tipping Competition ... STX is number four of the four chosen, in no particular order...
> 
> Why then?
> ...



Ah Goog annointed the King of Gold after the demise of Retired Pity he is not with us here


----------



## rcw1 (29 December 2022)

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## farmerge (29 December 2022)

and here's me thinking STX was going to be on a rise. Looks as if the bloke in the mirror had too much dandilion wine when making this forecast.


----------



## rcw1 (4 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> and here's me thinking STX was going to be on a rise. Looks as if the bloke in the mirror had too much dandilion wine when making this forecast.



Good morning farmerge,
Both goog and rcw1 believe that STX will be taken out, only a matter of time.
Certainly, anything above $0.50 a very real proposition.

This is just speculation, gut feel, BS or whatever tag fits the bill ... but luv to be that fly buzzing around the Board Room.  For mine, watch and wait awhile.  Again, disclosure - rcw1 has a soft spot for STX and is a true believer, still holding a squillion shares ....

Have a very nice day, farmerge.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (4 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning farmerge,
> Both goog and rcw1 believe that STX will be taken out, only a matter of time.
> Certainly, anything above $0.50 a very real proposition.
> 
> ...



I'm not in your league with squillions but 50c + would be very tidy profit. Ah goog the gold king of yesteryear.


----------



## rcw1 (4 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning farmerge,
> Both goog and rcw1 believe that STX will be taken out, only a matter of time.
> Certainly, anything above $0.50 a very real proposition.
> 
> ...



Funny really how things go.
Just been reported (5pm 04/01/23), that Chris Ellison’s Mineral Resources mistakenly used the Strike ABN in its bidder's statement for Norwest Energy.  ha ha ha ha ha ha ha cracks rcw1 up ha ha ha ha ha.  Solicitors or MIN administration must have just changed the wording to suit Norwest, as STX... was off the table, but forgot to change the ABN on correspondence...  

Suspicious minds.
Who would know...

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (5 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Funny really how things go.
> Just been reported (5pm 04/01/23), that Chris Ellison’s Mineral Resources mistakenly used the Strike ABN in its bidder's statement for Norwest Energy.  ha ha ha ha ha ha ha cracks rcw1 up ha ha ha ha ha.  Solicitors or MIN administration must have just changed the wording to suit Norwest, as STX... was off the table, but forgot to change the ABN on correspondence...
> 
> Suspicious minds.
> ...



rcw does that open up a can of worms????


----------



## rcw1 (5 January 2023)

Arvo farmerge,
Nice STX gain .... today (05/01/23) 14.93% ...  glad we still got Friday to go, too promulgate .. more silly boardroom games ha ha ha ha ha ha... ; note, still no STX announcement.  ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Glad you held on...  mate.  Good coin stacking up ... but to quote M_ "paper money rubbish", ha ha ha ha ha
Buyers27,310,688 units
Holding

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (5 January 2023)

rcw1 said:


> Arvo farmerge,
> Nice STX gain .... today (05/01/23) 14.93% ...  glad we still got Friday to go, too promulgate .. more silly boardroom games ha ha ha ha ha ha... ; note, still no STX announcement.  ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> Glad you held on...  mate.  Good coin stacking up ... but to quote M_ "paper money rubbish", ha ha ha ha ha
> Buyers27,310,688 units
> ...



Arvo to you rcw1 Not in need to sell quickly. Just sitting here quietly watching the antics with the STX train building up steam. The bloke in the mirror reckons I should reset my sell to around 50c ish. At the moment is around 45c ish.


----------



## farmerge (5 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> Arvo to you rcw1 Not in need to sell quickly. Just sitting here quietly watching the antics with the STX train building up steam. The bloke in the mirror reckons I should reset my sell to around 50c ish. At the moment is around 45c ish.



Hmm "M" liked his 2pc but I think greed will necessitate a higher percentage. Gina has deep pockets full of the folding. Perhaps that is why she is divesting some of the stations in her portfolio


----------



## rcw1 (6 January 2023)

Good morning
Latest STX response to Gina's takeover offer of WGO:
Interesting.

Executive summary:


Strike's Offer continues to represent the best value for Warrego Shareholders, implying a 4.2% premium to Hancock's Proposed Offer of $0.36 per Warrego Share based on Strike’s closing share price on 5 January 2023 of $0.3750;
Hancock's Proposed Offer places a terminal value on Warrego while Strike's Offer allows for Warrego Shareholders to participate in future potential upside and retain exposure to the exciting and emerging Perth Basin;
Accepting Strike’s Offer does not preclude you from receiving a further change of control premium in the event a takeover proposal is received for Strike;
Strike's Offer is not subject to a minimum acceptance condition;
Strike currently holds ~19.9% of Warrego Shares and as at the date of this Second Supplementary Bidder’s Statement additional Warrego Shareholders holding 10.68% have confirmed their intention to support a merger of Strike and Warrego, in the absence of a superior proposal.
Have a very nice day today.
EDIT: add WGO

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (Monday at 12:11 PM)

Ding Dong the witch is dead
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (Monday at 5:21 PM)

rcw1 said:


> Ding Dong the witch is dead
> rcw1



Arvo to you rcw STX slow moving but hit 40c and closed at a comfortable 39.5c getting closer to my sell only 10c to go.


----------

